# Pecky western red cedar



## Backwoods (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been milling a nice pecky western red cedar tree. The bottom log was 42" this is the third log at 36"





The saw guides are maxed out with the log off set to fit thru.




I am cutting a fence package out of it so the out side is where the 4x4 post are coming from.




Since it is very pecky I am cutting 1 1/8" x 6" fence rails.




This a good look at how pecky the log is.




more on the way.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice size log on your mill. Looks like you have it all handled. Nice pics.


----------



## woodshop (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice writeup and pics backwoods... I'm surprised they use a log that looks that far gone for fences. I guess even pecky cedar is still pretty rot resistant is it? Interesting.


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 21, 2008)

The wood is soft all right. I give it a good spring before it goes into the good stack. 
As long as it is strong enough to be nailed up, it will stay there for years. They like the gray look of exposed cedar so there will be no finish put on it. I cut the board a little heavy so they will be a little stronger. The fence is strictly decorative. Most of the pecky cedar I cut is ¾” and is used inside for paneling. Again no need to be strong.


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, you sure weren't kidding about the peck. I've had my eye on a 30" cedar tree that's down out on an old logging landing. The butt end is quite pecked, but I don't know how far up it goes (hoping not far). There's no center rot otherwise though, which is really unusual around here.



woodshop said:


> Nice writeup and pics backwoods... I'm surprised they use a log that looks that far gone for fences. I guess even pecky cedar is still pretty rot resistant is it? Interesting.



Unlike rot in other woods, peck in red cedar will not spread or degrade after the tree is cut and moisture removed. I don't know if it's related to special substances found in cedar wood, of which there are many, or if it is a different decay-causing organism from other rots altogether.


----------



## Backwood (Sep 24, 2008)

wow


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 25, 2008)

Only four board went into the tailing pile, the rest were solid enough to use.


----------



## glosborn (Aug 16, 2010)

*Pecky cedar*

I have built a house with pecky cedar siding. I am now in the process of making an addition, and I need to find some more pecky cedar.
Does any one know where I can buy some 1 X 12 pecky cedar? I would really appreciate some info.

Gary Osborn


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 17, 2010)

glosborn said:


> I have built a house with pecky cedar siding. I am now in the process of making an addition, and I need to find some more pecky cedar.
> Does any one know where I can buy some 1 X 12 pecky cedar? I would really appreciate some info.
> 
> Gary Osborn



Wow, I never knew this stuff was an actual marketed product before!?! When the mills here used to do cedar runs back years ago, stuff like that would just get chucked in the No.5 Common or Zero / Economy bins along with stuff that's offgrade due to other defects like shake, warp, knots, etc. Never heard of it being piled and sold separately at the mill level though.

I know where I could find a ton of pecky cedar to mill some 1 X 12s for you, but I'm about as far away from you as a person can get on this continent, so I doubt it would be economical with my chainsaw mill! We have a whole row of small to mid-sized low-grade WR cedar logs in our logyard at the mill; they were going to just make shavings out of them, but I have heard some discussion about trying to mill them. Pretty sure I could get a few logs for next to nothing if I asked nice.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Aug 17, 2010)

IT looks like BEAUTIFUL WOOD! its wonder you couldn't market it for counter-tops, or mantle pieces?


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 20, 2010)

I worked at a mill that used the pecky western red cedar for paneling in all of there office buildings. It looks good as long as it has a solid backing that is dark.
We have pecky cedar siding in inventory at East fork lumber co. However, we are on the left coast as well.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Aug 20, 2010)

That's awesome Backwoods

I'd like to go sawing with sometime if I was closer!!!

Billy


----------



## glosborn (Aug 22, 2010)

*At least I tried.*

:jawdrop:opcorn::jawdrop:


glosborn said:


> I have built a house with pecky cedar siding. I am now in the process of making an addition, and I need to find some more pecky cedar.
> Does any one know where I can buy some 1 X 12 pecky cedar? I would really appreciate some info.
> 
> Gary Osborn


----------



## glosborn (May 6, 2012)

*Pecky cedar siding*

I am still trying to find some 1x12 rough sawn pecky cedar siding to cover an addition i made to my house. I live in florida, but plan to travel out West this July, and thought if I could find some pecky cedar to buy, the trip would be worth it. If you have any for sell, give me a buzz at tis e-mail address.
[email protected] 

Thank You,
Gary osborn


----------



## brookpederson (May 7, 2012)

I have to ask just because it's a new word to me. What is pecky or pecked cedar?? It looks like carpenter ants had a go at that log. If so, I have some pecky eastern red cedar siting in my lot. Or does it mean anything will work if your not to pecky:msp_smile:


----------



## glosborn (May 9, 2012)

*Pecky definition*



brookpederson said:


> I have to ask just because it's a new word to me. What is pecky or pecked cedar?? It looks like carpenter ants had a go at that log. If so, I have some pecky eastern red cedar siting in my lot. Or does it mean anything will work if your not to pecky:msp_smile:



Pecky is a disease that gets into western red cedar and cypress. When the tree is felled, the disease dies. What is left in the wood is a marbeling effect that is pulpy. They have pecky cypress here where i live, but i need some pecky cedar to finish an addition project to the siding on my house. 
If you here of anybody that has some , have them contact me. 

Gary Osborn


----------

